# ENB mod für Black Mesa



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. September 2012)

*ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Grüße,

wer kennt die ENB mod denn nicht (PCGH News sei dank  ). Nun ist die Mod auch für die Mod Black Mesa da und in der Version v0.0076a. 
In der ENB mod ist wie fast jeder andren ENB mod auch das beliebte SSAO (Umgebungsverdeckung), SSLI und DOF (Depth of Field) enthalten. 

Die mod zu Installieren geht recht einfach ihr müsst die d3d9.dll muss einfach in unter:
Steam\steamapps\USERNAME\source sdk base 2007\bin

Und die enbseries.ini muss dann einfach nur in die Source SDK base 2007 eingefügt werden.
Sont könnt hier die ENB mod nutzen.

Aber ich empfehle euch vorne weg Garfik einstellung zu machen da (bei mir) da nacht nicht mehr ging ! Auch drückt die ENB mod extrem die FPS hatte unter 1680x1050 mit 4xMSAA hatte ich gerade mal17 FPS !

Hier mal paar Vergleichsbilder :

Ohne ENB Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit ENB Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die ENB mod nicht angepasst weil ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus kenne. Daher denke ich wenn man die Mod anpasst schaut auch das Gesamtbild besser aus. Daher wenn sich einer damit aus kennt lade ich gern noch mal Bilder hoch mit der angepassten mod hoch.

mfg CrimsoN

Quelle: ENB


----------



## addicTix (23. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Also ich würde sagen, das es ohne ENB besser aussieht als mit...


----------



## Lt.Muuh (23. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

irgendwie ist es halt viel dunkler als ohne mod 
Aber das der Mod so viel Leistung braucht hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Wie schon geschrieben, ich denke wenn man die mod anpasst schaut das ganze auch besser aus.
Nur leider ist da meine Skill gleich null.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Ohne sieht eindeutig besser aus. Bei den Unteren erkennt man ja gar nichts.^^

MFG


----------



## Legacyy (24. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

hier n paar Bilder von Boris V. selbst: Black Mesa ENB - Imgur

Ist zwar schon sehr alt die ENB (hab da keine Ahnung vom einstellen), aber wenigstens sind die Grundfunktionen da


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Stellen weiße schaut das besser aus und dann wieder schlechter...


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

Ich fummel da nix und lasse es so wie es ist. Sieht für mich gut genug aus.


----------



## Festplatte (25. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fummel da nix und lasse es so wie es ist. Sieht für mich gut genug aus.



Stimmt!


----------



## Soulsnap (27. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Ich halte von den ENB Mod´s allgemein nicht viel. Für mich sieht das immer so aus als wenn es nur dunkler wird und die Beleuchtung weniger Raum abdeckt. Fand ich bei ME3 ziemlich störend.


----------



## DaStash (27. September 2012)

Soulsnap schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte von den ENB Mod´s allgemein nicht viel. Für mich sieht das immer so aus als wenn es nur dunkler wird und die Beleuchtung weniger Raum abdeckt. Fand ich bei ME3 ziemlich störend.



Jep und meistens sind die Schärfefilter unnatürlich stark eingestellt.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Die sollen da lieber Coop reinbauen also hässlige Filter.


----------



## Legacyy (27. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fummel da nix und lasse es so wie es ist. Sieht für mich gut genug aus.


 Finde es recht altbacken... 


Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich halte von den ENB Mod´s allgemein nicht viel. Für mich sieht das immer so aus als wenn es nur dunkler wird und die Beleuchtung weniger Raum abdeckt. Fand ich bei ME3 ziemlich störend.


 ME3 hatte net mal ne richtige ENB  Da wurde nur das Post Processing vom Spiel ausgestellt und war im Alphastadium 

Von mir kommen später mal gute Bilder... sieht bisher schon echt super aus


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

*AW: ENB mod für Black Mesa*

Poste dann mal bitte auch einen Einstellungen !


----------

